# Onkyo Announces TX-NR809 and TX-NR1009



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Onkyo is now getting around to releasing the new upper range AVR's with now the 809 and 1009 both appearing on Onkyo's Asiatic Website.
Here is the 809:http://www.intl.onkyo.com/products/av_components/av_receivers/tx-nr809/index.html
Here is the 1009:http://www.intl.onkyo.com/products/net_components/receivers/tx-nr1009/index.html

It is awesome that the 809 now has MultEQ XT which has not been seen on the 800 Series since the TX-SR805. Also, the TX-NR1008 downgraded to MultEQ from MultEQ XT when it replaced the TX-NR1007. The 1009 continues to be THX Select2 like the 1008 whereas the 1007 was THX Ultra2 Plus.

Moreover, both AVR's are using the HQV Vida Video Processor that first appeared in the upper level Yamaha Avantage AVR's. When Audioholics Bench Tested the Vida on the A3000, it received a perfect score and is the successor to the Reon Processor that was previously used in Onkyo's top AVR's.
I am curious to see if the 3009 and 5009 might use the HQV Realta Processor, but am guessing that they both will use the Vida. 

I think the 809 and 1009 look wonderful. With the new Industrial Design, I think the larger Chassis of the 809/1009 makes the new Design look better integrated.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Razzd (May 22, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this HTS forums.
I've just ordered the Onkyo TX-NR809 & I should receive it within the next day or two. Really excited about it.
Currently I'm using B&W 683s for the Front L/R, a Yamaha center channel, normal bookshelf speakers for the surrounds, and a Yamaha YST-SW subwoofer. The new Onkyo will power the speakers.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Razzd said:


> Hi, I'm new to this HTS forums.
> I've just ordered the Onkyo TX-NR809 & I should receive it within the next day or two. Really excited about it.
> Currently I'm using B&W 683s for the Front L/R, a Yamaha center channel, normal bookshelf speakers for the surrounds, and a Yamaha YST-SW subwoofer. The new Onkyo will power the speakers.


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. The new 809 looks like an awesome AVR and I look forward to reading your impressions as it is so new not many have gotten one yet.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Razzd (May 22, 2011)

Hi JJ,
I will definitely feedback on the initial impressions once I've got to setting this awesome 809 up.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Razzd,
Please do. I am really impressed with the new Video Processor (Marvell Qdeo), addition of Audyssey's more powerful MultEQ XT, and new Industrial Design. I am really excited especially about the change from Faroudja to Marvell for Video Scaling and think you will be impressed it what it can do with Standard Definition Sources. That is non HD.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Razzd (May 22, 2011)

Just unpacked the 809, will find the time later to set it up.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Razzd said:


> Just unpacked the 809, will find the time later to set it up.


Very cool. It really looks to be an amazing value and the best 800 Series offering I have seen since the 805. Really do look forward to reading your impressions. After using the Marvell Qdeo in my OPPO, I am quite a big fan of this Video Processor and think it represents a major upgrade of the Faroudja that had been used in 800 Series for quite some time.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

I just clicked on the 809 site and found I like it better in silver with the white lettering. What a difference between the black and silver, maybe its just the white lettering that I like :dontknow:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
My previous TX-SR875 was in Silver and I did like the Finish just to mix things up from the sea of black boxes that is my HT. Finally in this Series, Onkyo has actually made some substantial changes in the Industrial Design. For around 5 years, the new Onkyo AVR's looked identical to their predecessors with my TX-NR3007 really looking no different than either the TX-SR805 I used for a Month or the TX-SR875 I used for several years. I do think the new Industrial Design looks best on the Models which use a larger Chassis, but that is but a preference I suppose.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Razzd (May 22, 2011)

I got my 809 in Black, apparently in this region (Singapore/Malaysia) it's only available in Black. I really liked the new design of the 09 series, as I had the 608 previously.
Wanted to get the 1009 but the distributor in Singapore could not verify when stocks will arrive & there is quite a hefty price hike from the 809, unless one is looking to do bi-amping with another 7.1 or 7.2 setup, getting the 9-channel 1009 with approx 20% price increase might not be justifiable, after all the amp ratings are the same for both the 809 & 1009.
I paid the equivalent of U$1,200 (approx) for the 809 in Singapore.
The 809 comes very well packed; all 23kg of it. The amp itself weighs in at 18kg+
On powering up the amp, the fonts are WHITE in color, not GREEN as what the brochure shows. When you see the photo I've shot below, it looks "greenish", in actual fact, it's white (not that white as per Apple white).
It takes about 7-8 secs after powering up the amp before the 7 speaker indicators come on-line after the relay clicks in.


----------



## Razzd (May 22, 2011)

Wanted to post a picture I took of my 809, but got this reply (as I'm new to this forums, gotta make 1-2 more posts :dontknow:

_The following errors occurred with your submission

In an effort to stamp out forum SPAM only members with 5 posts or more can post website links or email addresses._


----------



## Razzd (May 22, 2011)

Picture after unpacking the Onkyo 809:
[img=http://img276.imagevenue.com/loc487/th_232977155_OnkyoTX_NR809_Front01_122_487lo.jpg]

I've yet the time to properly set it up. Have already sold off my older 608 amp, and in the midst of re-arranging my gear.

I'm visiting the Rotel official distributor here to consider picking up the awesome Rotel RMB-1575 5-channel Class-D power amplifier. I really liked the Rotel & I've heard my friend's Rotel RMB-1572 (2 channel stereo Class-D) amp & after listening to it I find it pairs with his B&W CM8s very nicely.

I think the RMB-1575 (5x250w Class-D) will drive my B&W 683s very nicely. I will use the internal amps of the Onkyo 809 to drive my 5.1 setup & 2 outdoor speakers, and compare it with using the pre-outs Front L/R to the RMB-1575 to power the 683s, and determine if I want to use the Rotel 1575 permanently to drive the 683s.

Was pretty excited on the RMB-1575 & I've been looking for a multi-channel power amp for many years already & after reading the  review on the RMB-1575 & listening to my friend's RMB-1572, I'm just convinced....


----------



## angusmckay (May 25, 2011)

JJ, I still own the 875 paired with a 5.2 monitor audio rs6 setup. Is it worth me spending the money on a 1008 or 1009 to upgrade my now 875 or will the benefits be to small to justify the money. I ask you because i see you owned the 875 yourself. Any advice would be great. Many thanks

Read more: Onkyo Announces 3 New AVR's - Page 2 - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Razzd said:


> I got my 809 in Black, apparently in this region (Singapore/Malaysia) it's only available in Black. I really liked the new design of the 09 series, as I had the 608 previously.
> Wanted to get the 1009 but the distributor in Singapore could not verify when stocks will arrive & there is quite a hefty price hike from the 809, unless one is looking to do bi-amping with another 7.1 or 7.2 setup, getting the 9-channel 1009 with approx 20% price increase might not be justifiable, after all the amp ratings are the same for both the 809 & 1009.
> I paid the equivalent of U$1,200 (approx) for the 809 in Singapore.
> The 809 comes very well packed; all 23kg of it. The amp itself weighs in at 18kg+
> ...


Hello,
I believe Black is the only option in the States as well. As with Apple and many others, the less SKU's, the better. That is good to know the Display is more white than green even on the Black Model as prior it was definitely green.

Onkyo does a great job of Packaging their AVR's to withstand the cruelty that is Shipping electronics. I really think you will be impressed by how good non HD Sources look when Upsampled through the Onkyo now that it uses the Marvell VP.

Congrats again on your new AVR. I really think you are gonna love it. It is also huge that the 809 offers Audyssey MultEQ XT again. The last time XT was offered was in the 805 Series with all thereafter using MultEQ until the 809.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jpml (May 26, 2011)

Hi Razzad

I am heading to Singapore next week and was intending to buy the TX-NR809, do you mind telling me which distributor you brought your one from?


----------



## Razzd (May 22, 2011)

Jpml.
Contact City Electronics Emporium Singapore at Sim Lim Square. Tel: +6563395566
Ask for Chris, tell her you heard from me who bought 2 x 809


----------



## jpml (May 26, 2011)

Razzd

Thanks so much for the reply, I will contact them later today. I can't wait for the weekend to buy it now.


----------

